# anyone used ubuy.ae



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

I need to order a bp monitor urgently and was wondering if anyone has experience with ubuy? They seem to offer faster shipping that desertcart but I dont know if they are over-promising. They add a disclaimer that they can't control items getting held up by customs.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Any particular reason why you couldn't just buy one in a shop - there's bound to be one here somewhere ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Any particular reason why you couldn't just buy one in a shop - there's bound to be one here somewhere ?


Just about every pharmacy in Dubai has a selection. Cheap as chips versions to the DXB VVIP blinged up Ferrari branded options


----------



## truthseekerland (Oct 3, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Just about every pharmacy in Dubai has a selection. Cheap as chips versions to the DXB VVIP blinged up Ferrari branded options


Haha! I went out and looked at them. The brands and models were unfamiliar. Finally decided to get a wrist mounted one as the reviews seem ok.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

truthseekerland said:


> Haha! I went out and looked at them. The brands and models were unfamiliar. Finally decided to get a wrist mounted one as the reviews seem ok.


I had a wrist model for a while but it was unreliable.

Now use an electronic arm collar with extra large collar and it work great, always very close to the doctors reading.


----------

